# ViP 222 - losing sat signal on TV1 only



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

I am getting a signal loss error on my TV1 output repeatedly. I can have TV1 and TV2 on the same channel, and lose it on TV1 while TV2 works perfectly.

I have reset the receiver, done check switch, and it still happens. When I run the check switch, it says I have fewer satellites available than when first programmed. I have to select 'cancel' so it doesn't save. If i go to the signal meter, ALL levels are at ZERO.

I lose signal about every 15 minutes, and have to turn it off, then back on fast so i can change channels quickly and find something that works. This started about a day or two ago.


Any thoughts on something else I might be able to try?

Thanks.


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

its happening about every two to three minutes now, sometimes in 30 seconds. 

and its every channel.


----------

